# Dowloading to my Kindle



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm sure this is probably posted somewhere but in case it isn't, here goes.

My kindle was acting up last night and refused to get a wireless connection even though I have always had the strongest possible connection in the past.

Not to be undone, I plugged my Kindle into my computer and downloaded my book directly to the Kindle instead of to my computer and then transferring the file to the Kindle.

Anyone else do this or am I just posting the obvious?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I used the USB cable exactly once just to see how it worked.  Since then I've always used Whispernet.  If something I expected to download hasn't, I do the ALT SHIFT R reset and whatever I'm looking for generally comes down.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

My Kindle was acting up and froze on me twice last night forcing me to whip out the paper clip.  I finally realized my batterry was lower than indicated.

Once I got it all charged up, it worked fine but I already had my new book and was 3 or 4 chapters into it.  I was reading while it was charging.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I plugged my Kindle into my computer and downloaded my book directly to the Kindle instead of to my computer and then transferring the file to the Kindle.
> 
> Anyone else do this or am I just posting the obvious?


Most of my books are transferred to the Kindle this way, since relatively few of my books are purchased from Amazon.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Not to be undone, I plugged my Kindle into my computer and downloaded my book directly to the Kindle instead of to my computer and then transferring the file to the Kindle.





jmiked said:


> Most of my books are transferred to the Kindle this way, since relatively few of my books are purchased from Amazon.


I too get a lot of books from not-Amazon. But what I generally do is download the book to the "MY E-BOOKS" folder I made on my computer and then e-mail it as an attachment to my Kindle. I'm in a strong Whispernet area and this is just easier. The ability to use the USB is a great option though for when you're out of Whispernet or something.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I transfer most non-Amazon books via USB.


----------

